# Biocube



## donswfe21 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 29 gallon biocube. It is so cloudy u cannot even see the rock in there.Does anybody have any idea in how to get it to clear up.I am using sand.Please!!!!!


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

This is perfectly normal. Give it a week or so to clear up. You can run a hang on filter with some filter floss if you want to speed it up.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

is it still cloudy i have a 29 to but when i set mine up i was careful of not steering up the sand bed the best way to do so is make your salt in a bucket and get a smaller bucket and pore the water on ur hand and let it spill in the tank when i did this it was clear the next day.


----------

